# Booked Gyno Surgery



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

***post op pic on page 7***

Hi guys,

Not sure if this is the right forum but thought I'd post this up. I have taken the plunge and booked in my gyno op for August. I am having it done with Medimel in Poland. I decided to go with Medimel not just because it was so cheap but because the surgeon has gotten fantastic reviews on a number of different forums and sites.

I've had gyno for almost a year now and it has slowly been getting worse. I will post up some pictures this evening.

All in all it's not looking too expensive. I may not need lipo as im pretty lean, so I am looking at surgery costs (including all relevant tests) of around £1200 after the exchange rate. Flights were £220 (2 people). Hotel is costing around £250 and a further £75 on taxis. All in it is looking at costing around £1750 which I thought was very reasonable. TBH you can't put a price on your health and well being, whether mental or physical.

I'm really looking forward to getting it done, sadly it is after I go on holiday so I won't be able to enjoy the results this year. I will be updating this thread occasionally, and also post surgery so anyone who is considering getting the operation done can see my results.


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

Wicked mate! At the price thats a really good deal, Post some before and after pics if your comfortable with it??

that £1750 wont even be on your mind when u can finnaly not feel paranoid whilst being topless at a beach lol :thumb:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Have you looked on gumtree?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

iron-train said:


> Wicked mate! At the price thats a really good deal, Post some before and after pics if your comfortable with it??
> 
> that £1750 wont even be on your mind when u can finnaly not feel paranoid whilst being topless at a beach lol :thumb:


Yeah I will def post some before and after pics. Will post before pics up tonight. I'm sitting around 9% BF atm and the gyno is qute noticeable!



Fat said:


> Have you looked on gumtree?


Have I looked for what on Gumtree? Reviews?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Well done mate, did you try everything else before considering surgery


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Well done mate, did you try everything else before considering surgery


Tried all but Letro. I made a decision not to go with Letro, mainly because my last 2 cycles killed my sex drive and caused a major strain on my relationship. I've been on Nolva for 5 months with no change. Tried Adex and Aromasin. At the moment I have to put Anusol on my nipples twice a day to keep the swelling down so it's not too noticeable. I have on occasions resorted to super glue too lol.


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

subbed good luck, did you have to arrange your own filghts+hotel?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

biggzz said:


> subbed good luck, did you have to arrange your own filghts+hotel?


Jeremy at Medimel arranged the taxi to and from the airport, and the hotel for me. I had to arrange the flights myself. It's been very easy so far to arrange / book.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a quick post to say I haven't forgotten about the before pictures, I just haven't gotten round to taking them yet. Should hopefully take some one evening this week!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

In for before pics, bet of luck mate


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Subbed to this....interested in seeing the results and that as I have slight pubertal gyno that has always bothered me and I think this is the year I would finally consider getting it done.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

subbed mate , best of luck


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

That seems like a great price, good luck with this.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

subbed - get some photos up mate..


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Good luck mate,

Ive pm'ed you.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

Good luck man! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

what were you running that caused it?

good luck with it though im sure itll be worth it


----------



## Chefo (May 28, 2012)

Sorry for the highjack.. Could the reply below delet my post please. Feel a **** now


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Chefo said:


> Hi,hope you dont mind me high jacking the thread!
> 
> Ok seams I have found a site where I can talk about Gyno.
> 
> ...


welcome to the board mate, you should make your own thread though dont hijack this one


----------



## Chefo (May 28, 2012)

Y



DJay said:


> welcome to the board mate, you should make your own thread though dont hijack this one


Yes my bad i will try and delete now.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck bud, i was in your shoes however I did resort to using Letro as a final option before surgery, and within 20 days it has cleared! I have saved myself 1000's and yes I have suffered all the negative side effects but it has been worth it. I had mine a little over a year also and thought that was it...surgery

Can't help thinking some people should just try the letro protocol, it's a load of hassle but we all know what were letting ourselves into. I am in the stage of coming off now and it's funny how things begin returning to normal function so quickly as you lost them lol  

Anyway, I hope things work out for ya bud, good luck


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

barb86 said:


> what were you running that caused it?


Originally started on a HDROL cycle believe it or not, then progressed during a Test E cycle, worsened on a Test Prop cycle, then got even worse on what was supposed to be a TBOL only cycle but was infact DBOL. Current running Test Prop and TBOL with novla and have been OK.



apollo17 said:


> Good luck bud, i was in your shoes however I did resort to using Letro as a final option before surgery, and within 20 days it has cleared! I have saved myself 1000's and yes I have suffered all the negative side effects but it has been worth it. I had mine a little over a year also and thought that was it...surgery
> 
> Can't help thinking some people should just try the letro protocol, it's a load of hassle but we all know what were letting ourselves into.


I have considered it but decided I can't risk the strain it will put on my relationship. We have just gotten a mortgage and are both working quite hard, so decided for the sake of £1700 or so it wasn't worth it. I do want to give it a go but in the long run I think surgery is the better option for me. Will try and get pics up tonight!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bensif said:


> I have considered it but decided I can't risk the strain it will put on my relationship. We have just gotten a mortgage and are both working quite hard, so decided for the sake of £1700 or so it wasn't worth it. I do want to give it a go but in the long run I think surgery is the better option for me. Will try and get pics up tonight!


Fair enough mate, as I don't know your circumstances I can only say my misus and I have been together 8 years, we have 13 month old twins and the only thing that was affected was the sex life = basicaly non existent, she knew it was temporary and luckily has a rabbit in her drawer so it was just a case of taking it on the chin for me lol, like I said I do not know your circumstances but I'm glad my woman has been understanding


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

and just to add, it would be more of a strain on my relationship if I was to spend £1700 on myself and leaving her on her own whilst I went to another country to get this op lol she would not be a happy bunny haha


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Good luck man!! And cheers for info - I've always wondered what I'd do if my tiny wee lump took off and balooned up!

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## panther13 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck man. Same situation myself... After 2 years of messing about I think I'm Gona have the surgery done in a few months. I'm going to Poland as the prices here in the uk are extortionate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Really glad for you mate. Will you just need to be extra careful with a.i's on any future aas cycles?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol forgot i made this thread, thanks for digging it up!

Im having the op next thursday as it happens, fly out on wednesday morning.

Medimel, in 99% of cases, fully remove the gland so gyno shouldnt return on future cycles. Will still use an ai to minimise bloat, but will never use tamoxifen again.

Cant wait tbh!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok well I have arrived in Szczecin. The flight was very quick, only. 1h20m direct. Flew with Ryanair. A Mercedes was booked for me on arrival to take me to the hotel. The driver was friendly and carried all my luggage!

Hotel is great too, had a chicken, rice and broccoli meal for about £5!!! Op is tomorrow at midday. Got to have blood tests and an ultrasound at 08:00 first. Can't wait! Will be posting updates!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hope everything goes well mate, good luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you stopped using AAS for the op?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

subbed hop it goes well mate


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I went with Medimel mate about 18months ago!

They were superb.

Her husband is a weird looking bald bloke...but she is actually quite fit!

You wiill have your own room, tele, wireless and your own nurse!

Poland is a weird place! I took out a crap load od PhD Growth factor 50bars as all the food over there is weird haha. I had like breakfast at the hotel then ate like 3 bars a day and had another meal.

Good luck!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck fella, had this done myself, think he left the gland or part of it in my left side as that has ever so slightly come back, but one thousand percent better than before, and the scars are healed so perfectly that no one believes there was ever an operation.

can't recommend it enough to anyone, it does your confidence wonders.... probably changed my life at the time

and I got my gyno either naturally or via prohormone use without pct , probably the latter!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck with the op


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Good luck mate. Hope it goes well.

How long does it take before you can return to training after this operation?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes!



Conscript said:


> Have you stopped using AAS for the op?


Yeah, I cut out everything apart from a cruise dose of test.



chilisi said:


> Good luck. Post op pics would be good?


Will def post some post op pics and pics of clinic etc. I'm not sure yet when I get to see the results. I would presume 24 hours post op I should get a look.



J.Smith said:


> I went with Medimel mate about 18months ago!
> 
> They were superb.
> 
> ...


I didn't realise you had it done here too mate. I am yet to meet Jeremy. I haven't actually spoken to him for a few weeks but presume he will phone tomorrow morning.

The hotel restaurant food is alright, but I haven't ventured out yet. Going to take a look around shortly and see if I can buy some form of protein to keep in my room.



sam2012 said:


> Good luck mate. Hope it goes well.
> 
> How long does it take before you can return to training after this operation?


They said 6 weeks, but I'm going to go back to cardio and legs after 2 weeks i think, and maybe try arms and a bit of back. I'm not supposed to lift my arms above my head which rules out delts and chest


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i was back to light training within two weeks, for the first three or four days I couldnt even get in the bath but maybe that was just me,

and taking the dressings off was v nerve racking!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

The best of luck mate. Sure everything will go smoothly. Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Good luck fella, had this done myself, think he left the gland or part of it in my left side as that has ever so slightly come back, but one thousand percent better than before, and the scars are healed so perfectly that no one believes there was ever an operation.
> 
> can't recommend it enough to anyone, it does your confidence wonders.... probably changed my life at the time
> 
> and I got my gyno either naturally or via prohormone use without pct , probably the latter!


Cheers man. I had mine from puberty but my first cycle just made it explode. Really looking forward to no more come nipples lol!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I had about 6-8weeks off completely mate...need to recover properly!! Dont want it to go bang and explode.

Yeah Jeremy is a weird looking person...i went alone too! I just went to KFC a few times...was one at the top of where i was staying.

Operation is VERY simple too...i didn't need lipo. Pain really isn't too bad! I had the full gland removed too.


----------



## fatboyslim69 (Sep 20, 2011)

repect due all the best mate!!! :thumb:


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you think lack of PCT caused it or just bad luck?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

JammyGit said:


> Do you think lack of PCT caused it or just bad luck?


Don't know if that was aimed at my comment but I'll answer it for my case just incase....

I think it was because I smashed in loads of dubious but legal pro hormone/test boosters when i first started training, ones which can be bought OTC but have more negative effects than they really should


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> I had about 6-8weeks off completely mate...need to recover properly!! Dont want it to go bang and explode.
> 
> Yeah Jeremy is a weird looking person...i went alone too! I just went to KFC a few times...was one at the top of where i was staying.
> 
> Operation is VERY simple too...i didn't need lipo. Pain really isn't too bad! I had the full gland removed too.


Walked past the kfc today lol. Found a guy with a little porter cabin food thing that sells whole cooked chickens for 10zl which is £2. Tastey stuff.

Will be meeting this wierd looking bald bloke tomorrow lol!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Had blood tests this morning, all pretty pleasant. Having an ultrasound at 14:00 and op is around 15:30. Will be out for about 4 hours from the anaesthetic. Will post an update when i wake up!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck bro hope all goes well!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hope it goes well mate, :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

good luck bro, shame you didnt post any before pics


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Just woke up, feel pretty happy lol. They gave me Some goooooood drugs.

No pain ATM. Can move my arms and legs but my ass area is dead so im a bit like a beaches whale ATM.

Pre surgery blood tests were not so good. Testosterone was off the chart for some reason. Im only on 200mg enanthate as a cruise atm but it was unmeasurable apparently. Guess burr labs are the **** lol.

Super low platelet count tho. Low to high normal range is 140 - 450. Mine was 151. They were actually concerned about going ahead and made me write a little letter saying I want to continue.

They just walked in an jabbed some **** into me subq which bloody hurt!!!

We're also concerned about my BP but post op its perfect. Still a bit groggy! Sent some right wired texts lol.


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Glad to hear its went well. I'm booked up with medimel in october. How long you staying in poland after the op.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Back at the hotel now. The surgeon showed me the results today and i was really surprised. My nipples are flat for the first time in a long time lol!

The vest they gave me is quite uncomfortable. Pain isnt too bad though. Have to buy a proper vest when i get home.

Would def recommend Medimel to anyone thinking of surgery. I didnt need lipo so it worked out quite cheap. Infact she told me i should have come with more bodyfat lol.



Jeebo said:


> Glad to hear its went well. I'm booked up with medimel in october. How long you staying in poland after the op.


Staying til monday. Wouldnt mind staying but its so damn hot here atm!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Forgot to add; the surgeon showed me pics of the gland once removed.

Left side was 46mm x 41mm

Right side was 41mm x 26mm

Not huge but big enough.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Sounds excellent mate.
> 
> When do you they say you can go back to work, or is it down to you?


Down to me. Im officially off until wednesday, but i doubt i will go back before i get the proper compression vest because this current one is massive lol. Cant really move.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Glad all seems to have gone well for you mate...

As you have had the glands removed does it mean you can never get gyno again?

Wish you a speedy recovery too :thumb:


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Glad all seems to have gone well for you mate...
> 
> As you have had the glands removed does it mean you can never get gyno again?
> 
> Wish you a speedy recovery too :thumb:


Cheers mate. Well the surgeon said it can potentially come back as microscopic cells are left behind. It was a full gland removal. I would be surprised if it could come back.



chilisi said:


> Cool. How much will that set you back?


About £50 for a vest. Ordered it earlier.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

chilisi said:


> Good luck. Post op pics would be good?


Did i miss the pre op pics?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

The surgeon took some pre op pics but i dont know if i will get a copy. I did ask for them.

I will be able to take some pics on monday as i am allowed to take the vest off then to wash and massage myself. Not much swelling on the nipple atm, just swollen everywhere else.

I have some pre op pics i took for jeremy when booking so maybe i can dig those out.


----------



## red9 (May 3, 2012)

Did they let you keep the removed tissue? :w00t:


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

red9 said:


> Did they let you keep the removed tissue? :w00t:


Lol sadly not. Don't think I could have put it in my hand luggage anyway


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Had mine done earlier, so far so good, guy wrapped in bandages is still here haha


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad it went well for both of ya !


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

congrats bensif, can u post up where you got the compression vest from, thanks bud


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Glad to hear bensif and davos op went well.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing results, I've had gyno, reversed it with letro but I still think one day I'll take the plunge and get the glands took out as it p1sses me right off worrying about it coming back! Lol

I still think its there tbh, just very small


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

I just took a look at the Medimel site, they show before and after pics for all the other procedures they do but i cant find one on there for gyno?. Quite odd as i keep hearing about people going over there for the op


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Brilliant news! will love to see the results before and after. Im truely thinking about using this place. Hoped my gyno was bodyfat as iv never been on roids etc, well i can now see my abbs and still there, although smaller. Sub £2k for everything is a bargain!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys.



Davo said:


> Had mine done earlier, so far so good, guy wrapped in bandages is still here haha


Lol, chris the geordie! He was a right state yesterday. He tried to get up in the night and his drain fell out. All the blood / fluid went everywhere.

How are you feeling Davo?

Im actually feeling good today. Right side doesnt hurt at all!



chilisi said:


> Did they day much about scarring?
> 
> Where did the go in?


Yeah external scarring is minimal. Scar tissue can build up under the skin which is why i have to wear the vest and massage daily. It can actually build up to be bigger than the gyno was, so i have to make sure i break it down.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

johnny_english said:


> congrats bensif, can u post up where you got the compression vest from, thanks bud


Ordered it from justcare medical. Was £53 delivered. There was a cheaper site but they were out of stock.


----------



## v-uk (May 7, 2012)

Be careful. Swelling can occur and did for me so try not to lift arms above head or lift anything heavy as your body will respond by swelling.

I have no scar tissue.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad it went ok ty for keeping it logged!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

v-uk said:


> Be careful. Swelling can occur and did for me so try not to lift arms above head or lift anything heavy as your body will respond by swelling.
> 
> I have no scar tissue.


Cheers for advice. Im trying to avoid lifting my arms apart from when getting dressed. I just move stuff with my legs atm lol, eg doors, chairs etc.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

chilisi said:


> What about visible scarring? Where did they cut into you?


Normally they make 3 incisions; one 10mm incision along the base of the areola, 2 tiny holes either side for liposuction and a drain. I didn't require lipo or a drain so I only have the 10mm cut on my nipple. It's a very fine cut hidden by the shape of the nipple. Tbh I won't know if it will scar or not until 6 months time.

I would rather have the scars than pointy nips though lol. I get my vest off tomo morning so will try and take a pic at the clinic.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Tried all but Letro. I made a decision not to go with Letro, mainly because my last 2 cycles killed my sex drive and caused a major strain on my relationship. I've been on Nolva for 5 months with no change. Tried Adex and Aromasin. At the moment I have to put Anusol on my nipples twice a day to keep the swelling down so it's not too noticeable. I have on occasions resorted to super glue too lol.


Surely letro and a few boxes of Viagra would have been a far far cheaper and easier option??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh, I didnt read the rest of te thread, I see you've already had it, was it quick? How's the result??


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Viagra just helps the physical side of things


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah im feelin fine today! She did a great job from what she showed me when she took the drains out this mornin. Goin back to see her on Monday so can't look properly till then.

Yeah Geordie chris haha he went back to hotel today too.



Bensif said:


> Thanks for the support guys.
> 
> Lol, chris the geordie! He was a right state yesterday. He tried to get up in the night and his drain fell out. All the blood / fluid went everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh, I didnt read the rest of te thread, I see you've already had it, was it quick? How's the result??


Even with letro its still there. It wasnt about the cost for me. Results so far seem great thanks mate. Get another look tomo.



Davo said:


> Yeah im feelin fine today! She did a great job from what she showed me when she took the drains out this mornin. Goin back to see her on Monday so can't look properly till then.
> 
> Yeah Geordie chris haha he went back to hotel today too.


Glad to hear it mate. Yeah i caught chris this morning. He seemed chirpier but still looked worse for wear lol. We are going to share a cab to the clinic tomorrow.


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Was geordie chris in for gyno surgery? Doesn't sound like its going well for him lol.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck mate


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Jeebo said:


> Was geordie chris in for gyno surgery? Doesn't sound like its going well for him lol.


Yeah gyno surgery + bouts of lipo on different areas. He had 4 drains and bandaged from head to toe. Even had his eyes covered. Rather him than me lol.


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

F**k that. Hope mine goes a lot smoother than that. you puttin before and after pics up m8. B good to see.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Jeebo said:


> F**k that. Hope mine goes a lot smoother than that. you puttin before and after pics up m8. B good to see.


If you need lipo it's only two drains so not so bad. Will def put after pics up, not sure about before pics as I only have the pics I sent to Jeremy pre surgery and they are a bit ****.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, heading home tomorrow morning. Had my vest off just now and had a bath / shower for an hour whilst i massaged y chest.

The unpleasant part; squeezing my nipples and chest as hard as i can to break up the scar tissue beneath the skin. Thats going to take some getting used to. It feels awful to do and hurts like a bitch.

My entire front is a mess atm. Bruising on the left side and alot of swelling all over. Cant see my abs anymore. I have quite a large lump by my belly button where the nurse gave me an anti-clotting injection. I look like i have gaines 6lbs of fat in 3 days lol, which is a mind f*ck.

Just got to work on massaging and breaking down scar tissue for the next few weeks now. If anyone has any tips that would be cool!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

patience! Be gentle...dont want the stitches to burst mate!

I used to get under for 5-10mins under nice warm water first just to like relax the muscle etc...take plenty of ibuprofen for the inflammation. REST!

after your stitches come out then start to get a bit more intense on the massaging.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

bump. hows it going mate? swelling wise and pain etc


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Growing Lad said:


> bump. hows it going mate? swelling wise and pain etc


Not to bad thanks, swelling on the right side is minimal now, however the left hand side is pretty swollen. Seems to be some fluid build up which has swollen my shoulder joint so my left arm is pretty useless atm. I think its the surgery vest tbh.

My macom vest should be coming today so hopefully that will improve things.

Have been cleaning the scab off my nipples as directed by the surgeon; they look alot more like nipples now rather than big black donuts lol. Just have some hard lumps either side of the nipple and i'm not really sure what they are. I would presume its the lymph nodes / gland.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad you're been honest Ben and not jus saying boom that's my Gyno gone, let's get back in the gym.


----------



## panther13 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah great honest posts and I'll be watching keenly to see how u recover. Having surgery at the exact same place next month!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

keep us updated as u heal mate. thinking of booking for mext month so really interested in your experience


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Not sure why you've made this thread without before and after pics as there's nothing for us to compare. well done anyway.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

monkfish said:


> Not sure why you've made this thread without before and after pics as there's nothing for us to compare. well done anyway.


To give us all an insite to what surgery's like. Just hazarding a guess?

Maybe he doesn't feel like posting pics yet, gyno can leave u feeling very self concious


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

monkfish said:


> Not sure why you've made this thread without before and after pics as there's nothing for us to compare. well done anyway.


As uk_mb said, to give everyone an insight into what getting surgery for gyno is really like. I was / am very self concious of how it looked pre surgery. I will be posting up post op pics at the 2 week mark.

I have had my macom vest on for 2 days now. You have to order a size smaller than you need, so i got a small... And jesus is this thing small lol. The first time putting it on i had to get my dad to pull me into it.

It is much more comfortable than the surgery vest though.

I had to aspirate some fluid / old blood from the left side today. Unfortunately i am inbetween doctors atm due to a house move, so the only other option was A&E... No thanks!

The surgeon gave me directions for doing so and it was fairly straight forward. My chest feels alot better since doing so. The blood was almost black with a littlw transparent fluid on top.

To anyone thinking aspirating the fluid is mad, i can assure you it is quite normal and fairly necessary if a little unpleasant.

Bruising is coming out now too, very yellow. Nipples are looking much better after a few days of cleaning the scabs of as directed. Looking forward to the 2 week mark!


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Bensif said:


> As uk_mb said, to give everyone an insight into what getting surgery for gyno is really like. I was / am very self concious of how it looked pre surgery. I will be posting up post op pics at the 2 week mark.
> 
> I have had my macom vest on for 2 days now. You have to order a size smaller than you need, so i got a small... And jesus is this thing small lol. The first time putting it on i had to get my dad to pull me into it.
> 
> ...


Aspirating blood out? you have more balls than me pal. I think thats why alot are put off from surgery in Poland. My mate has his done at an english cosmo place and he never had to aspirate or go back for anyone to do that, altho i think he went home with drains in, id have to ask how long he had them in for. I hope things work out for you Bensif


----------



## panther13 (Feb 23, 2012)

Having mine done in poland too and to be honest this whole aspirating blood thing scares the sh1t outa me lol


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

panther13 said:


> Having mine done in poland too and to be honest this whole aspirating blood thing scares the sh1t outa me lol


Good luck on the op mate. You don't have to do it yourself, you can book into see the nurse at your gp to have it done. It depends on whether you have lipo or not, or if you accumalate alot of fluid post op. I have only got fluid on the left side, but my gyno was bigger on that side.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

This is what came out this morning from the left side;



Feels alot better since doing so again. Was advised to aspirate a small amount once every 24 hours. 2.5ml today! You can see how black it is!


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

some mad sh1t that but if you feel its all good then sound mate i have slight puffy nips no lumps just that the nips seem a tad slack if you know what a mean would letro sort that out been like this for 8 years lol.not bad but prefer my nips when cold.


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Bensif said:


> This is what came out this morning from the left side;
> 
> View attachment 92673
> 
> ...


Is it when you have Lipo you have to do this draining?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

johnny_english said:


> Is it when you have Lipo you have to do this draining?


I didnt have lipo, an apparenty didnt bleed during the op but i seem to have accumalated blood afterwards. You can have a nurse do it. It will go on its own but can take months for your body to absorb it.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bensif said:


> This is what came out this morning from the left side;
> 
> View attachment 92673
> 
> ...


Nice! Lol

Glad all is going ok mate


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

sniper83 said:


> some mad sh1t that but if you feel its all good then sound mate i have slight puffy nips no lumps just that the nips seem a tad slack if you know what a mean would letro sort that out been like this for 8 years lol.not bad but prefer my nips when cold.


mate i know exactly what u mean, i had similar nips but also lumps. i was thinking of getting surgery this winter, might still.

but iv just been on letro since 1st of month and this last week my chest had literally transformed. lumps reduced massively and nipples gone from soft and puffy to like when you get out a cold shower, over the moon to be honest hence not sure whether to get surgery now

give letro a go before surgery mate, my gyno was 3-4 years old.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

That looks mad! I never knew anything like this about the surgery. Great to learn here. And for under 2k this is potentially life changing and obtainable very easy.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Stitches are coming out today! Have an app booked with the doc this evening. Will update after.

Swelling is slightly reduced now. I have finished my course of pain killers and I am a little sore today. I notice my shirt rubbing a little more even whilst wearing the macom vest.

My right nipple (the middle pointy bit) seems alot smaller than before the op, as in it is not so pronounced now. It looks almost flat. I hope this is just due to the swelling and scab as i would like it to look normal lol!


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Stitches are coming out today! Have an app booked with the doc this evening. Will update after.
> 
> Swelling is slightly reduced now. I have finished my course of pain killers and I am a little sore today. I notice my shirt rubbing a little more even whilst wearing the macom vest.
> 
> My right nipple (the middle pointy bit) seems alot smaller than before the op, as in it is not so pronounced now. It looks almost flat. I hope this is just due to the swelling and scab as i would like it to look normal lol!


Goodluck today bensif, im sure it will all be fine. If you feel confident enough try put some pics on here whenever you can. Its a great thread for info if you want or having the gyno op in poland.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad you made this thread mate well done for being honest. I have suffered with pseudo gyno for many years.. Thought perhaps it was just fat.. I did get my bodyfat sub 10% and gyno was non-existent, never had lumps just fatty tissue.. since putting on weight again the cone has re appeared.. It does make me self consious but I just get arms and shoulders soo massive that it draws attention aware from the nipple.. Or hope theres a cool breeze ;-)

Look forward to seeing the final outcome.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Goose said:


> Glad you made this thread mate well done for being honest. I have suffered with pseudo gyno for many years.. Thought perhaps it was just fat.. I did get my bodyfat sub 10% and gyno was non-existent, never had lumps just fatty tissue.. since putting on weight again the cone has re appeared.. It does make me self consious but I just get arms and shoulders soo massive that it draws attention aware from the nipple.. Or hope theres a cool breeze ;-)
> 
> Look forward to seeing the final outcome.


I know that feeling mate! Sadly mine was still apparent at very low body fat. I try to stay at around 8-10% year round.

Had stitches out earlier. It took the nurse around 35 minutes but she was very patient and really nice. She was telling me about her brother who actually had the op on the nhs 10 years ago! Not a chance now lol.

The stitches were absolutely tiny. It just goes to show how skillfull Katarzyna is! The nurse said i have to be very careful over the next 3 days as now only the skin is holding the wound together. I also have to wash in cool water and avoid hot baths / showers.

Tomorrow will 2 weeks since the op and i will be taking some pics to post up!


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Are you still aspirating the blood out bensif? if so how long did they say you had to do that for?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

johnny_english said:


> Are you still aspirating the blood out bensif? if so how long did they say you had to do that for?


I am still aspirating the blood out yes. The Surgeon said until the swelling goes down. I spoke with the nurse who removed my stitches yesterday for a bit, and she said to continue doing it once per day until very little blood comes out. If it continues to fill the syringe like it has been doing then I may need to get a scan to confirm why it is still bleeding.

She also mentioned that too much old blood in the wound can lead to infection which is why it is important to aspirate it. I wasn't aware of this!



chilisi said:


> Yeah I'd imagine scabbing and swelling is still there.
> 
> When do you think your able to train again?


I am thinking next weekend with light weights. It depends massively on the internal bleeding I am getting. That will be 3.5 weeks since the op. I don't think I will be back to heavy training until 6 - 8 weeks post op. I am going to go this weekend and just do some light walking on the treadmill. I am actually enjoying the break. I am eating well and seeing an increase in weight without any skin fold increases so thats good!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Forgot pics last night as was moving stuff into my house! Will get some pics taken this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Quick update, I didn't forget about the pics, didn't post yet for two reasons;

Been moving house and it's been a pain lol

In the last week I have seen HUGE changes in my chest. Friday - Monday the swelling completely went leaving my nipples nice and flat, however I suffered major fluid retention on my abdominals due to this. This has now passed and I look pretty good again. Still a little wet but I'm amazed how good my chest looks after 3 weeks.

Will get my gf to take pics tonight! She commented last night sayin you can't even tell I have had an op now. No scar (ATM) and nipples look good. Proper chuffed


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Im glad all is goin good bensif,

How long after the operation and how long have you been braking down scar tissue with massage ?

Cheers mate , this is what concerns me and holding me back from my booking


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

bensif, get your head out of gh15's bible and post some pics hahaha


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

mattyt said:


> Im glad all is goin good bensif,
> 
> How long after the operation and how long have you been braking down scar tissue with massage ?


Cheers mate, I started massaging 4 days post op as directed, but if I'm being honest most days im lucky if I do 5 minutes each side :S last night I did twenty minutes of simultaneous nipple rubbing lol. Going to do 30 tonight.



johnny_english said:


> bensif, get your head out of gh15's bible and post some pics hahaha


Looooool!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah come on mate! Itching to see the results!


----------



## panther13 (Feb 23, 2012)

How long do u have to massage ur chest for post op.. As in how many weeks, months?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of update guys. I had a car accident late last week and things have gone downhill since then!

Long story short I got hit from the left at a mini roundabout. The impact has caused some internal bleeding on my chest so it has swollen right up again. Am currently on anti inflammotories and anti biotics!

£8k of damage to my car when I was doing around 7mph lol. Hoping the swelling will go down quickly as my chest was starting to look good!

Obligatory pic of car post crash



6 new panels / body parts. New wheel, tyre, break, suspension and steering rack!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Sorry for the lack of update guys. I had a car accident late last week and things have gone downhill since then!
> 
> Long story short I got hit from the left at a mini roundabout. The impact has caused some internal bleeding on my chest so it has swollen right up again. Am currently on anti inflammotories and anti biotics!
> 
> ...


Think of the pay out if it wernt your fault


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Sorry for the lack of update guys. I had a car accident late last week and things have gone downhill since then!
> 
> Long story short I got hit from the left at a mini roundabout. The impact has caused some internal bleeding on my chest so it has swollen right up again. Am currently on anti inflammotories and anti biotics!
> 
> ...


Fcuk the pics of your car, where are the pics of your new nips! :lol:

Only kidding mate, sorry to hear that, car can be fixed, as long as your not too bad that's the main thing


----------



## infocal (Aug 23, 2012)

Need the pics of ur nips plz. Wish u are real


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Sorry for the lack of update guys. I had a car accident late last week and things have gone downhill since then!
> 
> Long story short I got hit from the left at a mini roundabout. The impact has caused some internal bleeding on my chest so it has swollen right up again. Am currently on anti inflammotories and anti biotics!
> 
> ...


atleast your protiens ok


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

bigjuice said:


> atleast your protiens ok


Loooool. Its liquid egg whites 

Edit - had my gf take a bunch of pics but I'm not happy with how it looks yet. I don't want to post an after pic until I'm 100% happy. There is still a small amount of swelling on both nipples and quite a bit of bruising and I think this will give a false impression of the results.

I am 4.5 weeks post op.


----------



## panther13 (Feb 23, 2012)

How u feeling now...still sore from the op? Done any lifting yet?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

***update***

Pepper your Angus as they say...

5.5 weeks post op, feeling good, training chest, fluid is off nipples now. Here's an update picture;



Hopefully size is ok. Please excuse the water retention I am in my third week of deca and have been running hgh for 2.5 months (for the op).

Left side has some deceiving bruises that make it look misshapen but it is infact smooth and flat. Right side is looking great!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I bet you're well happy with that mate!


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Turned out very well for you, do you have a before shot ?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

James s said:


> Turned out very well for you, do you have a before shot ?




I only joke :lol:


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

James s said:


> Turned out very well for you, do you have a before shot ?


Not really as I was quite self conscious of it. There are some pics in my dnp thread where u can see it but I took the pics after icing my nipples lol. I'm glad those days are over!


----------



## pauldrayton (Oct 8, 2012)

Bensif, do you mind me asking what size chest you have? ie. How much smaller does the Macom vest need to be?

Thanks.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Good question mate, I don't have a tape to hand but I think it is 41" and I bought the smallest size I could get (small). It's not as tight as it once was. Get the smallest unless you are quite large.


----------

